# Honda EU7000is



## Craven Haven (Jan 24, 2019)

Good morning, I just purchased a used Honda EU7000is generator with 140 hours on it. This unit was converted to run on propane. The question I have is: When I first started it, it seemed to have a slight skip. I decided to try the easiest thing possible and replace the spark plug. If you aren't familiar with this generator it has sealed doors all around and you need to open them to access the motor. After replacing the new plug I started the generator and everything was running perfect. Here's the dilemma. I closed the door and automatically the skip returned. It became quite obvious to me that I deprived the motor of air. Is there a fresh air filter on this unit that may be clogged somewhere? Just seems odd to me that the case doesn't allow enough air from the factory to run it with all doors closed. Thank you


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Craven Haven said:


> Is there a fresh air filter on this unit that may be clogged somewhere?


Yes, there are actually an inner and an outer filter, numbers 2 & 4 in the diagram below.


----------



## email4eric (Dec 23, 2018)

Be careful running the unit with the doors ajar -- the cooling process depends on all doors closed and shrouds in place.


----------



## Brock (Aug 31, 2020)

Craven Haven said:


> Good morning, I just purchased a used Honda EU7000is generator with 140 hours on it. This unit was converted to run on propane. The question I have is: When I first started it, it seemed to have a slight skip. I decided to try the easiest thing possible and replace the spark plug. If you aren't familiar with this generator it has sealed doors all around and you need to open them to access the motor. After replacing the new plug I started the generator and everything was running perfect. Here's the dilemma. I closed the door and automatically the skip returned. It became quite obvious to me that I deprived the motor of air. Is there a fresh air filter on this unit that may be clogged somewhere? Just seems odd to me that the case doesn't allow enough air from the factory to run it with all doors closed. Thank you


----------



## Brock (Aug 31, 2020)

I just bought an EU7000 converted for natural gas and propane. I didn't realized it was shipped with oil already in it, so in shipment and handling, the paper air cleaner got saturated with oil and needed replacing. That might be your problem, since you bought it used. Check the air cleaner filters. If clogged with oil you might not be getting enough air to the engine.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Brock said:


> I just bought an EU7000 converted for natural gas and propane. I didn't realized it was shipped with oil already in it, so in shipment and handling, the paper air cleaner got saturated with oil and needed replacing. That might be your problem, since you bought it used. Check the air cleaner filters. If clogged with oil you might not be getting enough air to the engine.


Good advice, but this thread is a year and a half old...


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

Brock said:


> I just bought an EU7000 converted for natural gas and propane. I didn't realized it was shipped with oil already in it, so in shipment and handling, the paper air cleaner got saturated with oil and needed replacing. That might be your problem, since you bought it used. Check the air cleaner filters. If clogged with oil you might not be getting enough air to the engine.


was your gen set brand new?
who was the retailer?
they are not supposed to have oil in them if they are shipped!
they are to be shipped with the oil as separate.

just a heads up as the gen set might not be new!

all common non freight shippers ups, usps, fedex home require that oil as well as gasoline needs to be completely empty before packing a gen for shipment.

the exception is fed ex freight as dock revieving , and freight truck companies.
but those crates need to be marked clearly that they have oil in the engines and have an up tag on all 4 sides with a no stack cone on top.

yea the package was set on its side with oil in it if the air filter was soaked!
BIG mess to get all of that clean!


----------

